# A body brake kit booster angle



## Aus64gto (Nov 3, 2019)

Gday,
Im currently in the process of doing a rhd conversion on my 64 goat. I fabricated a custom firewall that put the booster mount in the same position and angle as the lhd position but when mounted is on a nearly 20 degree angle. Having had none of these parts on the car from purchase i dont have much of a reference to go by. My preference would be to alter the booster brackets to level it up. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Cheers Adrian


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe its a bit much, but still might work. Here"s mine. (67)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't speak to correct angles but will offer that most service manuals state, 
there should not be more than a half an inch from the top edge in each reservoir for correct fluid level.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Pontiac master cylinder does have some angle to it. Yours may be a little more than factory, but it is not straight. 

Attached photo is a 1969 GP with 13K miles, so it is original and you can see the angle.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This is the image I meant to post for reference. 
Using the fluid level min outlined as a guide should help to obtain the correct angle.


----------



## Aus64gto (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. The last diagram represents the angle well. Im thinkin i might run it level as clearance isnt a problem. Cheers Adrian


----------



## Aus64gto (Nov 3, 2019)

Ended up modifying the brackets to level it out


----------

